# Which Living or Dead Mason



## MasterBulldawg (Jan 13, 2017)

Which living or dead Mason would you like to meet and have share meal with?

Mine would be Ben Franklin 

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MWS (Jan 13, 2017)

Bro. Robert Burns would be a hoot, especially with his 258th birthday coming up...what a party!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 13, 2017)

Good but tough question !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 13, 2017)

Manly P. Hall.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 13, 2017)

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## goomba (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm going to answer this a bit oddly.

1.  The members of my mother lodge who paid for and built the massive building which the lodge met in (at the time it was built is was the largest building in the city).  I would love to have seen this group who had such pride in Masonry that made it possible for me to join decades later.

2.  Prince Hall.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 14, 2017)

Joseph Warren


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## NewEng6GenMason (Jan 14, 2017)

As a member of Triangle Lodge #1-Portland, Maine...well it's just gotta be M.W. Paul Revere...


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 14, 2017)

There are far too many answers to the question (Churchill, Truman, Franklin, Lafayette, Newton...), but for now I'll say Anthony Sayer.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 14, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> Which living or dead Mason would you like to meet and have share meal with?
> 
> Mine would be Ben Franklin
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry mobile app




Living: Bro. Chic Cicero

Deceased: Bro. William Wynn Westcott

Possible Masons: Francis Bacon and John Dee


----------



## Matt L (Jan 14, 2017)

Capt. Samuel Nicholas USMC and the Brothers of Tun Tavern Lodge. My Grandfather William Edward Kiernan, he died in 1939.


----------



## Elexir (Jan 14, 2017)

Living: Chris Hodap.

Dead: Charles XIII of Sweden.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll add George Washington and Andrew Jackson.


----------



## SimonM (Jan 15, 2017)

Charles XIII of Sweden and Louis-Claude de Saint-Martin


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 15, 2017)

My paternal grandfather.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 20, 2017)

Found out the famous writer (B.O.T.A., Qabalah, tarot and occult contributor)  and freemason Paul Foster Case is from where I live now and was a MM at the local lodge.  That'd be an interesting conversation over lunch.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 20, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Found out the famous writer (B.O.T.A., Qabalah, tarot and occult contributor)  and freemason Paul Foster Case is from where I live now and was a MM at the local lodge.  That'd be an interesting conversation over lunch.



Indeed! I'm a big fan.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 20, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Indeed! I'm a big fan.



Very interesting guy.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 20, 2017)

Living - Brad Paisley.  While I am not really a fan of Country Music, I admire his open support for the Craft and in particular the Scottish Rite and the DeMolay.  Sadly today entertainers with a strong moral compass are few and far between and I would enjoy learning from him how he applies Masonic values in such an environment.

Dead - Clifford P. MaCalla.  He was Grand Master of PA Masons from 1889-1890.  One of the Lodges that combined to create my lodge was named for him in 1892, several months after his death from malaria in Egypt, where he was conducting masonic research in the Holy Land and North Africa.  It would be interesting to meet him and learn of the qualities that caused those who established my lodge to so honor him.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm still thinking on this, I'm tossing up George Washington or Mark Twain.... but also William Bede Dalley QC (1831-1888) because he lived in early Sydney but seems like a smarty pants who broke some recent stereotypes and I'd like to find out some facts from fictions. He was Australia's first Privy Councilor, Solicitor-General, Attorney-General and held several other "high offices" but interestingly was an Irish Catholic...


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 20, 2017)

Living - Buzz.  I started my civilian career in the unmanned part of the space program so I've always been a huge fan of the astronauts.

Dead - Too many to chose among. Maybe Manly P Hall because he's a different type of mystic than I am but there are so many wonderful choices.  Especially if there would be a translator!  What's the point of meeting a Brother whose languages we don't both understand.


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Jan 24, 2017)

Red Skelton


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 25, 2017)

Shaq

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 25, 2017)

Any active brother from the revolutionary times in the US.

Do we glamorize what masons did back then outside of Lodge?

Do we glamorize what masons did back then inside of Lodge?

I have this feeling that we're more sophisticated today than we were 240 years ago yet we feel as if we're as far away from where we started from.


----------



## Jeff Adair (Jan 25, 2017)

John Wayne would be an interesting Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 25, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> Any active brother from the revolutionary times in the US.
> Do we glamorize what masons did back then outside of Lodge?
> Do we glamorize what masons did back then inside of Lodge?
> I have this feeling that we're more sophisticated today than we were 240 years ago yet we feel as if we're as far away from where we started from.


Interestingly, I came across a book today in my local haunt called "The Spirit of Masonry." It was written in 1775 by an active Brother on the other side of the pond. I'm looking forward to spending some time with it.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 26, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Interestingly, I came across a book today in my local haunt called "The Spirit of Masonry." It was written in 1775 by an active Brother on the other side of the pond. I'm looking forward to spending some time with it.


Is that on Gutenberg ?


----------



## SimonM (Jan 26, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Interestingly, I came across a book today in my local haunt called "The Spirit of Masonry." It was written in 1775 by an active Brother on the other side of the pond. I'm looking forward to spending some time with it.



Is it this one?
http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/spirit_of_masonry.htm


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 26, 2017)

SimonM said:


> Is it this one?
> http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/spirit_of_masonry.htm



Yes, that's the one.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 27, 2017)

Charles Moore, Grand Sec'y of the GL of Massachusetts. We have beef to settle.

Pike too.

Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## Tpower31 (Feb 16, 2017)

Living Brad Paisley. I'm a fan of his music and see him as a very upstanding gentleman. Dear - George Washington, Duke Ellington , Count Bassey, John Wayne, Benjamin Franklin, Voltaire, Sir Isaac Newton, Mark Twain. Just to name a few would love to have a conversation with them about their views on The Craft. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 23, 2019)

I would say all of them. To talk about masonry from its earliest beginning and how it's changed and made changes through history.


----------

